# Affidavit of Support - co-sponsorship



## superlori (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I kinda asked about this before but need more info now.

I am filling out the Affidavit of Support for my British husband (I am a US citizen living in the UK). I am needing my mom to co-sponsor my husband since I do not have a job or any savings in the US to use as evidence. My mom is happy to sponsor him, but I have a couple of questions:

1) Do we both need to fill in a separate Affidavit of Support, me included, even though I don't have any evidence that I can support him (but because I am the spouse who is Petitioning for him)?

2) Do the two Affidavits need to be filed together (even though we are in two different countries) so there is no confusion?

3) Since 'relation to sponsor' in my mom and husband's case is 'son-in-law', will that be a problem since he is not her blood relation? 

Thanks in advance. I'm so glad I found this forum!

Lori


----------



## superlori (Apr 23, 2012)

I found my answers:

http://www.uscis.gov/USCIS/Resources/F3en.pdf

I would delete this thread but won't, in case it helps someone else!


----------

